

Ask YC: Need a new domain name registrar - hbien

The place I'm currently using raised their renewal fee to $35/year and I have a lot of domain names =/.<p>I'm looking for a place that's around the average $10/year or lower and has a nice web panel design to manage domain names.<p>What are you guys using?
======
sidsavara
By the way, I recently discovered Google has free private domain registration
for $10 a year after talking about this with a friend:

<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/domain.html>

No recommendation here from personal experience, except that I use Google Apps
for my email. It looks good on paper and it's goodle, maybe someone else can
share their experience.

------
qhoxie
I have been using NameCheap for many many years and they do a great job. There
was one outage recently, and the owner kept everyone up to date by constantly
posting on the forums and answering individual questions.

~~~
Jasber
I have also been using NameCheap for many years. They are a little more
expensive than other registrar's ($9.69) and are actually just a reseller of
eNom, but they do a great job.

I've never had any issues and their customer service has always been very
quick, helpful and friendly.

I also like how they keep their checkout system clean and consistent--I just
want to order domains, not buy web hosting, email forwarding, domain parking,
etc... (GoDaddy I'm looking your direction).

------
owkaye
I'm using name.com which costs me $6.99 per year for the first year, although
I don't know what renewals will cost since this is my first year:

"For a limited time you'll be able to take advantage of $6.99 pricing for new
.com registrations by using the promo code TLHF99 when you checkout. This is
currently only good for one year registrations."

------
igorhvr
I use <http://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>.

They bill 8.59 for a top level US domain renewal or registration.

Their service is good for anyone that understands DNS - they let you directly
edit your DNS records.

------
socmoth
i just switched to <http://www.gandi.net/>, i wasn't able to find a single bad
review.

~~~
christefano
Gandi is by far my favorite registrar. I started moving my domains away from
GoDaddy to Gandi after CNET did interviews with several registrars to find out
which were the most friendly to free speech:
<http://www.news.com/2100-1025_3-6155614.html>

------
josefresco
Become your own Registrar, and buy the domains wholesale for $10/year.

<http://resellers.tucows.com/opensrs/>

/I use GoDaddy

------
sidsavara
I use godaddy. I have used 1and1, NameCheap, ipowerweb, yahoo, etc.

GoDaddy may suck balls for a lot of things, but they are the best that I've
found for having multiple domains. I don't have a lot, just a dozen or so
active - but the interface is sweet, fast, and very easy to do domain
locking/unlocking, nameservers, multiple edits, etc.

Of course, I'm not authority. This is just me saying what I've done, and what
I like.

~~~
j0ncc
I hate how the godaddy UI is packed full of adverts. When you buy a domain
you're bombarded with 50 or so offers that you're almost tricked into signing
up to. Really not a fan.

I'm an avid namecheap user. The interface is clean and there are no adverts
blocking your view. They've also just released their own API for registering
domains off-site if that's your gig.

~~~
ConradHex
Also, the "private domains" feature is reasonably priced on namecheap. On
godaddy, it just isn't.

------
dlytle
I'm personally interested now in registrars that are outside of the US. Since
the Kentucky ruling seizing those gambling websites, it's become a little bit
more important to think about where your registrar is located.

Not that I think that sort of ruling is going to become common, but shielding
yourself as much as possible from US court intervention isn't a terrible idea.

------
BlueSkies
I highly recommend Moniker.com. They have an excellent record on domain
security (more to say about that) and are priced reasonably. I think I pay
$8/year for registration and $1/year for name privacy for Social.com. To get
this price, check the domain name forums (Namepros.com, DNForum.com) for forum
member discount announcements.

I was originally using Namesecure prior to Oct. 2006 when they allowed someone
to use some social engineering to steal my domain Social.com. Took me almost
two weeks to recover it.

Besides an excellent track record, Moniker just came out with an additional
security product that allows you to specify offline verification to further
secure your domain.

GoDaddy I would stay away from. I hear nothing but bad news about dealings
with them.

I'll have to take a look at gandi.net. Had not heard of them before.

------
EGF
I think godaddy is the best. If you are buying\selling then its easy to push
names in and out of. The management is simple and the locking\unlocking is
very easy. Price is king as many other features are commodities. Also having
24/7 phone support is great.

------
fgblanch
I used to register the domains with yahoo but the renewal price its quite
high.

Today i've registered one with google (godaddy) for google apps for domains
and everything went ok 10$ per year and google apps for domains set up by
default

------
sireat
I use both NameCheap and GoDaddy. I would have switched off GoDaddy completely
but actually GoDaddy is the cheapest (around $7/yr) when using coupons...

One more tip, hosting with the registrar is usually a bad idea.

------
cubicray
I'm using bluehost.com, it's $10/year. Their checkout process is very quick.
Also see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

------
izak30
I'm a reseller at opensrs. It works out very well for what I need.

------
lunaru
I'm using GoDaddy (I wouldn't recommend them for any of their other products
besides domains and maybe SSL certs), but I hear lots of votes for Dreamhost.

------
mannylee1
Dynadot.com is an excellent choice.

------
DenisM
DynDNS lets you set very low TTL. It's not cheap, but if that's what you need
it's very good.

------
modoc
I use joker.com. Have for many many years. No complaints.

------
agotterer
I use AIT domains and godaddy. Don't love either.

------
codeview
nearlyfreespeech.net Have been using for 2 years now. Love it.

------
alizaki
I second dreamhost.

------
aditya
dreamhost does pretty well at $9.95/yr

~~~
lowkey
I switched from GoDaddy to Namecheap and haven't looked back. Domains under
$10/ea (less with their frequent coupon codes) and a clean ad-free admin
console. Highly recommend Namecheap.

------
matthall28
Namecheap!

------
bjclark
namecheap.com

------
rrival
name.com

